# Worst Cigar You've Smoked in 2009?



## BlewSmoke.com (Sep 1, 2008)

What is the worst cigar you've smoked in 2009? 

I'd have to say for me it's been the Altadis C-1... ah..but so many horrible ones to choose from. How about you guys?


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

Worst cigar for me in 2009 was a Padron 4000.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Illusione cg4


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

La Estrella Cubana - cause I was buying some cheapies via CBid. This thing was terrible.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

It would have to be the 5 Vegas Knuckle.


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

CAO MX2


----------



## Smokinafattie (Aug 28, 2009)

5 Vegas Relic


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Rocky Patel R4


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Some generic 2guys (Dos Hombres) turd.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

madurolover said:


> Illusione cg4


Wow, I thought I was the ONLY one who didn't like it either.....
It was deffinately NOT worth the $7-8 I paid for it. Coulda got 3 Flor de Olivas for the same cost and been a better smoke IMO.


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

JR's answer to the RP Edge Corojo....it made me puke!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

For me... It's the JdN Antano...

I've really tried to like em'! It just dosen't get along with my palate.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Well, 2009 was an interested year for me. I smoked so many shitty cigars! lol. The worst one would have to be the Camacho Triple Maddy.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> Wow, I thought I was the ONLY one who didn't like it either.....
> It was deffinately NOT worth the $7-8 I paid for it. Coulda got 3 Flor de Olivas for the same cost and been a better smoke IMO.


AGGGGHHHHH!!! Blasphemy!!!

Both of you!!!:lol:

That's one of my faves!!!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

SkinsFanLarry said:


> JR's answer to the RP Edge Corojo....it made me puke!


:shock: Really? As in seriously, physically hurl? uke:As in vomit, engage in reverse peristalsis, do the technicolor yawn? Cool. I've been made queasy before, but never have I had to actually blow chunks, spew my digestive contents, or laugh all over my shoes from tobacco. (I'm teasing, but that's actually pretty awful, Larry.)



Tarks said:


> Well, 2009 was an interested year for me. I smoked so many shitty cigars! lol. The worst one would have to be the Camacho Triple Maddy.


Hey now! :mischief:

This is a pretty interesting thread...just goes to show you how subjective tastes are.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

A Cusano "CC" i got in a sampler. The most god-awful smoke I've ever had (including my first cigarette...)uke:


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

Cuesta Ray Centro Fino Sungrown.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Acid Kuba Kuba


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Biarritz - I dont know if the cigar was actually that bad, or if Thompsons had been storing them in an old barn somewhere. They smelled and tasted like wet hay.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

RP Fumas.


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

I wanted to like it, but the Old Henry from Holt's didn't do it for me. Other than that, nothing stands out. A pretty good year for cigars.


----------



## StephenAlpha89 (Oct 24, 2009)

Perdomo Maduro I picked up, I dont remember much more about it, I dont want too. It was just gross and over priced. Yuck.


----------



## Trev (Nov 4, 2009)

I smoked a cigar in '09 that was so bad it almost made me hurl. It doesn't even matter what kind it was but it smelled like fresh dog crap. Not a barn yard smell, but fresh dog poo! 
What's even worse is that I smoked it long enough to say that the smell lasted for about 15 minutes before it went away... and I still finished the cigar! LOL


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Ya know, I misspoke earlier when I liste my worst 'gar of the year, but all this talk about hurling made me remember my brush with the Dutch Masters Corona De Luxe. I'd forgotton how horrible it was...but I remembered posting about it: "It tasted like a wet sock dunked in motor oil. I took two pulls, threw the blasted thing on the ground, and stomped it back down to Hell, where it so obviously had come from."


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Trev said:


> I smoked a cigar in '09 that was so bad it almost made me hurl. It doesn't even matter what kind it was but it smelled like fresh dog crap. Not a barn yard smell, but fresh dog poo!
> What's even worse is that I smoked it long enough to say that the smell lasted for about 15 minutes before it went away... and I still finished the cigar! LOL


Now thats hardcore! lol


----------



## klipsch (Jan 31, 2009)

*CAO Cx2*...and "they" were free samples. Smoked half of one...chucked it...gave away the remaining three too somebody I really didn't think much of...lol. Haven't smoked another CAO since, though I have a 2005 Liberty in the humi.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I made a vow last year not to smoke any bad ones and just stay with the ones I know are good. Having said that a Thompsons cigar managed to find it's way into the stable and got me.


----------



## bigmanfromou (Dec 5, 2008)

Gurkha Park Ave 44... I took two puffs and yelled "wtf?!"


----------



## Padron (Dec 20, 2009)

bigmanfromou said:


> Gurkha Park Ave 44... I took two puffs and yelled "wtf?!"


I second that. I've had some good Gurkha's but I would endure an 1876 (next worst cigar) before I'd smoke another Park Avenue.


----------



## Flux (Oct 19, 2009)

There were a few that made my sh*t list. 

R&J Habana, Montecristo Platinum, R&J Reserva Real and Royal Jamaica Gold Parklane. I went to an Altadis event in May. I bought four, got two free and won four more in a lottery. Out of those ten cigars, two were actually smokable. I'll give the rep a lot of credit for being a good guy and having a great event but those cigars sucked. 

I smoked a G.A.R. tonight that I let go after a third. It was horrible to say the least. It tasted like an ashtray from the pre-light draw up until I let it go out. 

I smoked an unbanded Columbian cigar that my B&M owner gave me and wanted an opinion on. That thing tasted and smelled like hay that had been pissed on. Seriously. 

I'd say I smoked 200+ cigars this year. Maybe 10 were bad, no complaints here.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

The worst stick for me last year was a Tatuaje Noellus that was hopelessly plugged. I fought with it but it won. I tossed it about half smoked.

The worst tasting was a Liga Privada No 9 Belicoso. The first Ligas I loved but these had a strange chemical taste and after taste that was just nasty. I have two left. One of these days I'll get brave and give them another try.


----------



## Jake06 (Jan 19, 2009)

Los Blancos Nine. Tasted like a dirty ash tray and by far the worst cigar I have ever smoked.


----------



## Trex (Jul 29, 2009)

Gran Habano Corjo Robust

had a really funky taste with tangy after taste. Tried to smoke it but couldn't


----------



## Padron (Dec 20, 2009)

Padron said:


> I second that. I've had some good Gurkha's but I would endure an 1876 (next worst cigar) before I'd smoke another Park Avenue.


As of tonight, I can add the Sol Cubano Artisan to the top of my list. It almost made me sick...and not from being strong.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

great thread... i smoked one specific cg4 that takes the cake... i dont have a taste for the illusione line but this one particular example was unreal... it actually tasted like ghb (which has a salty, chemical taste)... yes u read that right, don't ask (if u really want to pm me)


----------



## ThomasHudson (Dec 16, 2009)

My worst cigar was either the first and inly Gurkha I'll try, or the horrible Camacho Triple Maduro. I'd had good experiences with Camacho up til then, but this cigar was terrible. Not even the most magical place on earth could make it good!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

bdw1984 said:


> great thread... i smoked one specific cg4 that takes the cake... i dont have a taste for the illusione line but this one particular example was unreal... it actually tasted like ghb (which has a salty, chemical taste)... yes u read that right, don't ask (if u really want to pm me)


Hey you too eh?
Illusione CG/4 I believe may have been the worst only because I had such high expectations for the stick... I mean, it was smokeable, but I could name 10 other sticks I'd rather have that are half the price. I don't remember mine having such a 'chemical' taste, but there was something off about it.uke:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I can't say because it was a gift, but it was bad! uke:


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

I love red dot cohiba's but the XVuke: has to be the worst of 2009 for me.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Juicestain said:


> I love red dot cohiba's but the XVuke: has to be the worst of 2009 for me.


Damn and I had a box of those for you. Happy New Year Justin.

*








*


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Damn and I had a box of those for you. Happy New Year Justin.


Hehe. I may have to give another one a chance maybe I just had a bad stick. Happy New Year to you as well Dave!



arodgers said:


> Cuesta Ray Centro Fino Sungrown.


Hrm. I just got a sampler of these... hopefully my tastes differ.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Looks like a few of u don't like the CG4. I aggree. It had alot of hight expectations and crapped out on me big tyme. I felt like they ow me $7.


----------



## cmdrsils (Dec 3, 2009)

5 Vegas Miami Torpedo. Like my buddy said, "It's like licking the underside of a sink."


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> Looks like a few of u don't like the CG4. I aggree. It had alot of hight expectations and crapped out on me big tyme. I felt like they ow me $7.


Um... 7?! I believe the price of one of them is... oh wait, I had a 4/2g... Still, for the price I would probably pay, I would presume I could grab an OpusX (haven't tried mine yet still) and enjoy it better. I know I bought an Illusione petit-corona size for 9 bucks (m something or other), and Holts had OpusX's starting around 10.50 I believe if memory serves me right.


----------



## jimbyjoe (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi guys

My first post here....worst/least pleasant? La Paz Gran Corona. Only finished it because I paid about $13 for it.

Hi from Oz
j


----------



## cmdrsils (Dec 3, 2009)

jimbyjoe said:


> Hi guys
> 
> My first post here....worst/least pleasant? La Paz Gran Corona. Only finished it because I paid about $13 for it.
> 
> ...


From a fellow newbie, Welcome to Puff!


----------



## scrunchie (Jul 24, 2008)

Had a tie. Smoked several with bad draws during the year but these two were the most barfworthy if we're judging by taste; 5 Vegas Series "A" and Graycliff Double Expresso. Yuck! Never again.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

I honestly can't recall a bad cigar this year. A few bad burns but nothing that was like "licking a dog's butt" to quote one of my cigar smoking buddies. When he smokes a turd cigar he claims to lick his dog's butt to get the taste out of his mouth. I know, I know. Funny but wrong.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

jimbyjoe said:


> Hi guys
> 
> My first post here....worst/least pleasant? La Paz Gran Corona. Only finished it because I paid about $13 for it.
> 
> ...


Wow! Welcome to Puff brother! Make sure to check out the New Puffer section and introduce yourself so we all know who you are! =D

Cheers,
Isaac


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Believe it or not, it was the Don Carlos that I got in the Journey to Chateau Fuente box. For $40, it was such a dissapointment. Bitter, harsh, uneven burn, it was a shame.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Don Kiki Green Label from Cuban Crafters. Tried hard to like it and found it smokable only when drowned in Scotch. You'd have to sell me hard to get me to try anything else from Cuban Crafters given the prices on RP cigars on-line.


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

Gurka Castle Hall.....bought a couple bundles of c-bid cheap. I smoked around six or so, trying to give them a chance. One was actually good/fair, most horrid, and one imploded, crumbled, and tasted so foul I almost resorted to gargleing battery acid to rid myself of the taste!uke:I 'gifted' one to a casual friend, and for whatever reason, he LOVED it! I guess he now has a go-to whenever he wants to dig in my humi, and it saved them from the trash, which is where they were heading! That goes to show flavor is subjuctive, because he liked them more than Padron 2000 maddies!!!


----------



## quesadilla (Dec 9, 2009)

CAO Italia


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

G.A.R that came in a sampler. Not horrible, but the worst of the year.


----------



## Nitrosportman (Oct 26, 2009)

el mejor espresso it almost killed me thats the only time i have ever become ill/queasy/nuatios from and cigar the taste was horrid got it in a sampler from ci


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

When I read some of these I cant help but think "worst cigar, or most disappointing cigar". Eh, but everybody's buds are different.


----------



## JDubb760 (May 17, 2009)

For me it would have to be 5 vegas gold lol. It tasted nasty to me when i smoked it.


----------



## Kryonis (Dec 16, 2009)

I didn't even have to think about this one, by far the Rocky Patel 2009 Autumn line. Just tasted terrible, and I smoked 3 thinking maybe the first 2 were tainted by food I had eater prior. All 3 were terrible.


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

For me the worst by far was the La Estralla Cubana...This cigar had the worst taste Ive ever tasted in a smoke...It had a Flowery incense like smell and taste...I cant describe it and Ive never tasted it before or since...Thank God!


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

Gurkha Micro-Batch VH-7

I can't beleive i bought 5 of them.....


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Qban Fuerte - CRAP!


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Every RP I smoked! They leave a after taste that I can't get rid off. What the hell is that taste?


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Gurkha just Gurkha, everything about them, i just hate Gurkha


----------



## Ndimarco (Jan 4, 2009)

GunHand said:


> Gurka Castle Hall.....bought a couple bundles of c-bid cheap. I smoked around six or so, trying to give them a chance. One was actually good/fair, most horrid, and one imploded, crumbled, and tasted so foul I almost resorted to gargleing battery acid to rid myself of the taste!uke:I 'gifted' one to a casual friend, and for whatever reason, he LOVED it! I guess he now has a go-to whenever he wants to dig in my humi, and it saved them from the trash, which is where they were heading! That goes to show flavor is subjuctive, because he liked them more than Padron 2000 maddies!!!


+100 on these! I have quite a few still that I won on Cbid cheap. I put quite a few in a dogrocket pass I participated. If anyone likes, or wants these PLEASE let me know so I can ship em out to you and make room in the Cooler.


----------



## Hays (Jan 2, 2010)

Well for the first-ish post I make, I regret to make it a negative one, but I'd have to say the Acid Kuba Kuba was the foulest thing I've ever put in my mouth, this year or any year. I spit that thing out so durn quick the head lit just from friction...


----------



## Space Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

A Gurkha Titan robusto. I know a lot of people dig these, but it was not to my flavor profile liking AT ALL.

Yowser, it was like getting one of those Harry Potter jellybeans with the off putting flavors.


----------



## PiNa (Nov 22, 2009)

AB Exotic Maduro...just flat out didn't like it.


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

A dreadful stick called Rosa Cuba from the free ten-stick sampler from CVM Cigars. I wouldn't pay the postage it cost to get it here to have another one.

I'm surprised at how many of my favorites are on people's dog rocket lists.


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

I am one that likes to give every cigar maker a try and so I did with this particular manufacturer of tobacco , With a lot of regret I should add.
Now I know that the best cigars are mainly from Cuba, The Dominic Rep., Honduras and Nicaragua but I just had to give this one a shot because you never know what you might find , that diamond in the ruff sort to speak , unfortunately I was wrong in this case, it turned out to be just as you would expect, a real pukeruke: and I do mean pukeruke:, it was the worst cigar I have ever smoked in all the years I have been smoking. (And believe me I have smoked a lot of smokeable materials back in the day :hippie:
Now you are all wondering what could get me that riled up, well the name of the cigar is Flor De Filipinas and you might guess by the name that is was made in the Philippines. 
Now I tell you I am not exaggerating a bit, this was the worst cigar I have ever smoked period, and now I know why they were only 30 cents a piece when I bought them.
This makes the old rule of thumb good to go, when in doubt, stick with what you know and never stray.

*I have learned my lesson tobacco Gods.*

Happy Smoking everyone but be careful what you try they are not all smokeable sticks. uke:


----------



## EJWells (Aug 19, 2007)

96Brigadier said:


> Worst cigar for me in 2009 was a Padron 4000.


Really?? Padron??


----------



## EJWells (Aug 19, 2007)

Some handrolled my wife brought me from some banquet she went to. It was disgusting!


----------



## EJWells (Aug 19, 2007)

woodted said:


> Every RP I smoked! They leave a after taste that I can't get rid off. What the hell is that taste?


It's called, S*%T! When you see these being sold in a liquor store, you know it's bad!


----------



## Romulus Cogswell (Nov 1, 2009)

Don Kiki Green Label. I've had a few and they've all been harsh from beginning to end. The "end" has been about halfway through on all of them. They were freebies and I have a handful left. They won't be smoked by me. To give a positive comment on them, they had the nicest bright white ash I've ever seen on any cigar. Too bad that doesn't translate into anything worth a damn.


----------



## phisch (Dec 13, 2009)

Tarks said:


> Well, 2009 was an interested year for me. I smoked so many shitty cigars! lol. The worst one would have to be the Camacho Triple Maddy.


me too, I threw mine out after 10 minutes. that was gross.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hate to add to the Gurkha hate but for me it was every Gurkha I'd tried. This year was the first time I tried Gurkha and got a mixed 5'er from CI. Each one was awful but I stuck with trying each one in case one was great but they all blew hairy camel dong. Now I understand why Gurkha comes up so much in these types of threads.


Rev.


----------



## sam1014 (Nov 30, 2009)

The gurkha grand reserve was gifted to me on christmas...man that thing was horrible. im glad i didnt waste the 13.00 on that thing


----------



## Romulus Cogswell (Nov 1, 2009)

sam1014 said:


> The gurkha grand reserve was gifted to me on christmas...man that thing was horrible. im glad i didnt waste the 13.00 on that thing


What did you dislike about it? I've had one sitting for a few months and I've been itching to smoke it.


----------



## fybyoyo (May 7, 2009)

I can't recall any that I had that were terrible but a buddy of mine was smoking a Gurkha's Castle Hall and I wanted to kick him in the balls so I could stomp the thing out while he was rolling on the ground in agony. The only thing that either of us could say was "what the hell is that smell". He said it tasted just like it smelled which I can't even imagine. I will be going through my humidor and making sure I don't have any of those stink sticks.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

Hays said:


> Well for the first-ish post I make, I regret to make it a negative one, but I'd have to say the *Acid Kuba Kuba was the foulest thing I've ever put in my mouth, this year or any year. I spit that thing out so durn quick the head lit just from friction*...


this is awesome... welcome to puff! that could be one of the best things i've ever read on this forum


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

I really really tried to like the Acid Nasty, honestly! Not happening, it tasted like the smell of a mechanics restroom after bubba got done with his garbage burrito & tried to mask the scent with potpourri spray!! absolutely horrendous! Im just glad I but the one & didnt spring for the sampler tin. A close runner up was the Gurkha avenger G5 which is a shame b/c i have really liked most Gurkha's i have tried


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Los Blancos Primos Habano Criollo Maduro.


----------



## sam1014 (Nov 30, 2009)

Romulus Cogswell said:


> What did you dislike about it? I've had one sitting for a few months and I've been itching to smoke it.


to me there just wasnt any taste to it. it was such a bland cigar i could never justify paying the money for it. being infused you think it would have more taste, but when i was half way through the cigar when i tossed it and grabbed something stronger. hope you enjoy yours more than i did mine tho


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Rocky Patel Fuma - wrapper stained my dang mouth brown and tasted horrible! Bleh!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Stench said:


> Rocky Patel Fuma - wrapper stained my dang mouth brown and tasted horrible! Bleh!


So yours tasted like a piece of crap covered in rat poison too?


----------



## Yitlin (Jul 1, 2008)

Smoked a Cremosa knowing full well it would be bad, but I had to find out just how bad it was. Won't be doing that again.

Worst one I smoked expecting to enjoy was a CAO Italia.


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

i had a Perdomo Lot 23, man im still kinda new to the cigar world and had never really had a BAD cigar before...... well now i know what a bad gar is. i could not get past 1 inch on that thing before throwing it out.


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

All time worst of `09 would be the 1876 Reserve...guess you get what you pay for...



bigmanfromou said:


> Gurkha Park Ave 44... I took two puffs and yelled "wtf?!"





Padron said:


> I second that. I've had some good Gurkha's but I would endure an 1876 (next worst cigar) before I'd smoke another Park Avenue.


I had one of these as well and was definitely not impressed, but I put the 1876 before it in nastiness. 



cmdrsils said:


> 5 Vegas Miami Torpedo. Like my buddy said, "It's like licking the underside of a sink."


Funny how tastes are subjective; I love 5 Vegas Miami. I haven't had the torpedo yet, but the toro and knuckle were both great.

I had the ACID Opulence 3 on Jan 2, so it doesn't count for 2009, but it's in the running for 2010. It was my first ACID and I don't think I'll be running out to purchase any more in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Tbone153 (Dec 18, 2009)

Have to agree with the CAO Mx2. I was so jazzed when I got it. Huge disappointment. Zero flavor.


----------



## Herfopotamus (Nov 18, 2009)

Victor Sinclair Triple Corojo was more like a Triple Turdo


----------



## necrozen (Dec 28, 2009)

I heard great things about the room 101. Bought 2 of them. Smoked the first one right off. Was expecting to love it from all the hype but it did nothing for me. Not to mention the damn thing fell apart half way through. I let the second rest for a bit, thinking maybe I just got a bad one. After a while I tried that one too with the same result, including it falling apart, only this time at 2/3s.


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

By far, Cu-Avana torpedo..... >.... Hated it.. still hate it and I have smoked it since the spring.


----------

